# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  WearRAcon, conference, Phoenix, Arizona, USA

## Airicist

Organizer - Wearable Robotics Association

wearablerobotics.com/wearracon-22

WearRAcon 22 - April 24 – 26, 2022
Phoenix, Arizona, USA

----------

